# Fiona flies to that little fish tank in the sky



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Fiona was my only female fish, i didnt have any pictures of her thou..... now i have meh boyz.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

aww, i'm so sorry! R.I.P. Fiona


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Fiona died to an unknown cause, here the story,


The Dead Fish
by
Betta Girl290


One day i was waking up and i fed Ritotini, Sakai and Betta Max. (Betta Max Is my brothers fish.) and Ritotini and fiona where in my spawning tank. I noticed she didnt come out for food, then i realized bettas can go for a while without food, or maybe shes bloated and doesnt want Ritotini to see. (lol.) so i walk past, and get dressed, get my backpack and go to school.(i ate breakfast already.) so a couple days later i was worried, i lifted up this cave like hidey hole and found her dead, she floated to the top, i still miss her dearly, and i dont know how she died so, i feel like its something that i did.


----------

